# anybody have diarrhea at 4 weeks?



## bert1e

OMG im having cramps and diarrhea ..... :wacko: im only at 4 weeks but worried something is wrong or its something else ...im a bit of a worried freak after my late miscarriage in febuary at 20 weeks...dont want 2 go through that again :nope:..so has anybody else had this as an early symptom? x


----------



## mrs whitehead

I had it at 5 weeks. Was awful. I was terrified the baby was going to plop out coz my stomach was contracting so bad. I'm fine now. I think it's normal to have that or constipation early on. Try having a scrambled egg sometimes it can help thicken it (sorry)


----------



## x Alanna x

Hiya.. i had diarrhea for a couple of weeks from around week 3/4 .. 

everything i ate would just go straight through me.. near enuff every single meal.. and would happen everyday.. it was the first symptom i had.. then the sore boobs came afterwards... lol..

the diarrhea eased off at around week 5 or 6... now i dont get it at all.. dont worry about it... i was just happy that i wasnt getting constipation.. LOL.. 

Goodluck with your pregnancy.. take care =] x


----------



## Ang3l

Yes, I had it around that time when I was 3/4 weeks. The problem with me was I had no idea at the time that I was pregnant as I was in Kenya on honeymoon. I had bad cramps, diarrhea, constipation and vomiting for about a week whilst I was there. Being were I was in the world, I put it down to food poisoning at the time.

I got back though after 2 weeks and found out I was pregnant which explained it. Its completly normal so don't worry :)


----------



## bumblebeetle

Hey, I started with morning sickness but to curb it i have a ginger biscuit and lay in bed for 10 mins, then when i do get up i have to go to the toilet every morning, it must want to come out somehow, i'd rather it be that end haha xxx


----------



## bert1e

oh thank u ladies..been lay in bed all day thinking ....OH NO .... something wrong (which probably didnt help) ....had a bit of toast so hopefully it wears off...been having cramps with it to so been worried...x


----------



## bert1e

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev143pr___.png


----------



## Gemie

I had awful diarrhoea before I got bfp up to about 5 weeks. It's changed now and (tmi) it's all stuck :blush:


----------



## dlou

hahaha yes, my weeks go something like this Diarrhea > Constipation > Diarrhea > Constipation (and repeat). I guess we can expect our bodies to be a bit all over the place for some time :)


----------



## Flick

Hiya, 
I've had diarrhea all week (constipation last week :s ); I put it down to being pregnant *however* my sister, my ex partner, his dad etc etc etc have all had a stomach bug in the last week - they are spread across the UK, so I suspect there's also a minor bug going around at the moment.
I've also had nausea, which could be the bug or m/s, who knows :)

Whatever it is, I've found eating rice and avoiding dairy helps x


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

I was a bit like that hun i wouldn't worry too much x


----------



## Dragonfly

I had that in early weeks with both pregnancies.


----------



## luckyme225

I had it the day got my BFP


----------

